
How Elon Musk Learns Faster and Better Than Everyone Else - tejohnso
https://medium.com/accelerated-intelligence/learn-like-elon-musk-fe8f8da6137c
======
ineedasername
There are plenty more polymaths than there are billionaires. There are even
more people that work 80+ hour work weeks.

Face it: there is no one reason that someone rises to that level of success.
And if your model for achieving that success doesn't include a statistically
improbable amount of luck, then your model isn't worth the time to explain it.

All of these efforts to explain that level of success put up a delusional
impression that there is some set pathway, some formula, to achieveing it.
There's not.

